
YouTube introduces six-second Bumper ads - confiscate
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/26/youtube-bumper-ads/
======
mgo
YouTube ads are really egregious and extremely annoying, and the option to
block them (YouTube Red) isn't even available in my country. So I'm forced to
use other methods of ad blocking. I literally want to pay them to make them
stop, but they don't want my money.

~~~
tgb29
I agree with you. Youtube is one of my favorite apps, but I cannot tolerate
the advertisements. If I think of all the things that annoy me the most in the
world; Youtube ads are in the top 3. I can, however, deal with 6 second ads,
and it's likely they'll be more effective on me. I have no problems with
SnapChat and Facebook ads and there are times I'm engaged with the message
being presented.

